# Lizardmen armor question



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Where ever i read anything about lizardmen, i always see someone tallking about their save never being able to be less than 6+, is this regarding some special rule or what?


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

If I'm correct for sarus warriors I believe they have +5 from scaly skin, then +4 from shield, and +3 for hand weapon...that is of course if I'm correct.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Erie Ed said:


> If I'm correct for sarus warriors I believe they have +5 from scaly skin, then +4 from shield, and +3 for hand weapon...that is of course if I'm correct.


That's correct, essential heavy armour + shield. HWS brings them to 3+ from the front only, side attacks reduce them to a 4+. A S7/S6 attack will still reduce them to no armour save however, or alternative weaponry, such as a stone thrower or cannon.


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

NagashKhemmler said:


> That's correct, essential heavy armour + shield. HWS brings them to 3+ from the front only, side attacks reduce them to a 4+. A S7/S6 attack will still reduce them to no armour save however, or alternative weaponry, such as a stone thrower or cannon.


Not bad for doing that from memory


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

No, that's wrong.

Saurus Warriors and Saurus Cavalry have "Scaly Skin 6+". Then with HW/S they get 5, 4+ in combat from front.

Temple Guard, Saurus Scar-Veterans, and Saurus Oldbloods have "Scaly Skin 5+".

You can increase a Saurus Warrior unit's Scaly Skin to 5+ with a blessed spawning, but this makes them a Special choice.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

No sarus warriors have a 5+...


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

Fatality said:


> No sarus warriors have a 5+...


That is correct I'm looking right at the book and they have a 5+ Scaly Skin


----------



## fastchocolatesurprise (Jun 28, 2009)

Indeed. Just flipped through the book. Saurus 5+, Old Blood 4+. Note that Saurus heroes and lords can take light armor and temple guard have it standard. as per the rulebook scaly skin stacks with armor.That means temple guard , if using their hand weapons and shields instead of halberds, are 2+ in HtoH:shok:. (5+ skin, 1 for shield, 1 for armor and 1 for hw and shield in HtoH).


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

lol and people say GW doesn't buff new armies to improve sales...


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

I believe in previous editions it was w/ blessed spawnings, but those no longer exist and +5 scaly skin is standard now.


----------

